# cancellara doping?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you think he must be doping? Ie. steroids? How could he produce that much power? Plus probably need recovery products too.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Lance had his team dope, Alberto has his cows dope and then eats them.
Seriously find me someone who isn't doped.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Nah, he's got a motor in his bike.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't want to believe that he's a doper... But I'm starting to lose faith in most all pro athletes.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that you have to actually prove it before I shun a rider as a doper. I don't think (I hope) that he is a doper.


----------



## Borti (Aug 1, 2008)

I strongly believe he is a doper. His legs are ridiculously huge and he ruins everyone in the field.

I don't like him any less for it and would happily eat crow, but it just seems the way things are going for the top guys.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

MaddSkillz said:


> I don't want to believe that he's a doper... But I'm starting to lose faith in most all pro athletes.



Agreed. It is unfortunate, but I would put my money on a "yes". I would GUESS that even the guys hanging on for dear life at the back of the peloton during the TdF are doped.

To me, it is kind of like top pro bodybuilders. They all dope, but still the hardest working guy with good genetics still somehow tends to dominate.....kinda like LA in my eyes..

Note: Please don't unleash a sermon on us about how LA had access to the "best" PEDs...that has already been discussed...no need to bring it up again.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

We've never seen a drop of in his performance. If he's a doper than he would have shown a weakness at some point and he was very very strong even in his junior days, of which I doubt he was doping.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Marion Jones doped, and she was phenomenal from the get go.
She's a sprinter by the way for those of you who doesn't know.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

heathb said:


> We've never seen a drop of in his performance.


Then you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Borti said:


> I strongly believe he is a doper. His legs are ridiculously huge and he ruins everyone in the field.
> 
> I don't like him any less for it and would happily eat crow, but it just seems the way things are going for the top guys.


I have seen guys with massive bodybuilder looking calves that are unfit. Their idea of exercise is walking the floors of Walmart. Sometimes good genetics can lead to big legs. If it were the dope, then we would see guys like Rasmussen, the chicken, with big (bigger) legs. I don't feel like much of what these guys use today make your muscles a lot bigger than normal guys who just ride a ton.

Still, "yes", I do think that Cancellara is a doper....along with most of the peloton.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

He also needs a haircut!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Borti said:


> I strongly believe he is a doper. His legs are ridiculously huge and he ruins everyone in the field.


If he's a doper because of his size, then most track cyclists would be "guilty of doping" by this standard. 

He only ruins everyone in the field with a time trial effort. He's not destroying anyone in the climbs or the sprints. I still attribute his success in the classics a lot due to the field deciding not to work together to bring him back.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

It would be hard to believe that Fabian is clean. 

He rode on Fassa Bortolo during the time that Dario Frigo said they had an organized, team wide, doping program. He worked with Dr. Cecchini during time he was "Coaching" Ulrich, Hamilton, Casagrande, Dekker, Basso, Jaksche, etc. It would be no surprise if there was a blood bag in Madrid with his DNA in at as Cecchini was one of the key sources of customers for Fuentes. 

His performance has only improved.....or maybe everyone else has gotten slower?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> His performance has only improved.....or maybe everyone else has gotten slower?


Modern cycling has evolved largely into specialists. I'm not saying this has made things easier for FC, but TTs aren't a particularly common race by themselves and are often just part of a stage race.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Modern cycling has evolved largely into specialists. I'm not saying this has made things easier for FC, but TTs aren't a particularly common race by themselves and are often just part of a stage race.


Fabian if far from only a TT guy. 

I see an increasing clean peloton, which only enhances the returns for those who decide to dope. FC has seen a huge improvement in form in the last 4 years. He went from good to dominating. This could be the result of only hard work or the combination of hard work and continuation of the methods that were common on his early teams and doctors.....while others stopped or were caught.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Fabian if far from only a TT guy.


As I've stated in other threads and here, how he won the classics was by using the same mechanism that wins TTs. He's not outsprinting sprinters or outclimbing climbers. He has a long solo effort mastered on flatter terrain. 




Doctor Falsetti said:


> I see an increasing clean peloton, which only enhances the returns for those who decide to dope. FC has seen a huge improvement in form in the last 4 years. He went from good to dominating. This could be the result of only hard work or the combination of hard work and continuation of the methods that were common on his early teams and doctors.....while others stopped or were caught.


Sure, doping could help or enhance things, but there's no getting around spending a lot of time on the TT bike, honing one's form, doing that long, boring, and constant burn.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> As I've stated in other threads and here, how he won the classics was by using the same mechanism that wins TTs. He's not outsprinting sprinters or outclimbing climbers. He has a long solo effort mastered on flatter terrain.
> 
> Sure, doping could help or enhance things, but there's no getting around spending a lot of time on the TT bike, honing one's form, doing that long, boring, and constant burn.


All of which is greatly enhanced by a good blood doping program like they had on Fassa Bortolo and was organized for multiple riders by his "coach"


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> All of which is greatly enhanced by a good blood doping program like they had on Fassa Bortolo and was organized for multiple riders by his "coach"


Yes, doping would enhance things, but to his level of dominance on most days? I highly doubt it or they'd all be trying whatever method you think he's using. If he was doping, he has little reason to continue to do so.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Yes, doping would enhance things, but to his level of dominance on most days? I highly doubt it or they'd all be trying whatever method you think he's using. If he was doping, he has little reason to continue to do so.


Not all would dope. 

Many riders choose not to dope. Fear of getting caught, ethical issues, unwillingness or inability to pay the $100,000 per year a top program costs. The difference between a clean Pro rider and a rider on a full program is significant. 

Cancellera has plenty of reasons to continue doping. His buy out was 3 million Euros and he makes over 2,000,000 Euros per year. Plenty of motivation.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Only my opinion:

Recent years Saxo was like Postals/Discovery was before. A team with an above average doping system organized and tuned enough that nobody gets caught. Well, a certain Schleck was paying a gynecologist for 'training programs' but... Sure Saxo hired someone to have an internal doping control but this might actually be a way to help them not get caught... Riis is the boss...


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

No dominant cyclist can exist apparently without being pegged a doper. The closest anything in this thread has gotten is a pro cyclist associated with others who are associated with doping. Maybe the guy has an uncommonly flat back, uncommon pain tolerance, and does well in single day events (ie not stage races that really call out for xfusion to consistently survive at the head of the peloton.). To answer the question, I'm willing to accept he isn't a doper, just a specialist ... until presented with some evidence to the contrary.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

xximanoobxx said:


> Marion Jones doped, and she was phenomenal from the get go.
> She's a sprinter by the way for those of you who doesn't know.


wait, I thought she was a pro basketball player? Different Marion Jones?!


----------

